# new board help



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey there guys seeing if anyone could help me out. i'm looking to get a new board for the season after coming into some unexpected income. I currently have a GNU CHB 156 that i've had for about 5 years and been boarding for about 7 in all. I'm looking for a more advance all mountain board that is easy to maneuver between carves and has some pop when i feel like hitting the park. my limit is 800. thanks for any help given can't wait for the new season.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Check out the Banana Magic... Unless you have have bigger feet go with the T. Rice it is bomb they both come in 157. I have rode both and own the T Rice. Good luck.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

i like what im hearing about the black magic sounds like a great board. You know anywhere i can get the 157? im looking everywhere includeing lib tech site and can only find the 152 and 158W and i only have a size 9 boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

2012 Forum Destroyer Doubledog, Arbor Coda, 2012 K2 Protohype, Flow Infinite Popcam, or a Nitro Team Gullwing.

All cheaper and as good or better than a B.Magic.

If you have $800 to spend you don't have to get something now, that's plenty to get 2012 board and bindings. Wait for the 2012 drop.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

You can find this years Banana Magic for 480 almost everywhere on sale. Both Ski Pros in Phoenix have it for 480 in a 157.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

When do you normal see the new stuff come out generally?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Middle of august


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright thanks for all the help guys as of now im really likeing the BM but holding off till i hear about the new stuff


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Forum Destroyer DoubleDog Used and Reviewed

Coda hasn't changes yet The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Arbor Coda A Closer Look

Pretty sure the Team Gullwing is the same as well The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Nitro Team Gullwing with Raiden Blackhawks my take

He'll have the Protohype up there eventually. It is the most freeride/allmountain I suggested

I rode the Infinite I-rock and have ridden pop-cam style cambers, and I trust the Flow board designer more than most. None of there boards I have ridden were bad. The Infinite pop-cam will more than likely be a great all mountain park capable ride with a good amount of amp.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

any reason why you wouldn't advise getting the T.Rice other then the price? It looks like a great all mountain board from the 20+ reviews I ether read or watched.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When I say all mountain, I mean jib to powder. I've seen people try to jib the T.Rice. Not fun.

The Coda, Doubledog, and Gullwing are all still jib capable with a little more work, the others are moer like the T.Rice. 

Libs are just too much $$$ for what you get almost all the time.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Blankknight said:


> any reason why you wouldn't advise getting the T.Rice other then the price? It looks like a great all mountain board from the 20+ reviews I ether read or watched.


The T.rice is a fantastic board, I ride mine for everything asides from rails and love the hell out of it. I feel like it's especially great in the air (lots of ollie snap, and the stiff C2BTX shape makes for some super stable landings,) which is my favorite part of riding anyway.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would totally recommend the T Rice I was only suggesting the Banana Magic if you had smaller feet. But i love the T Rice, it is what i ride personally (i dont ride rails with it but use it for everything else) If you can get it pull the trigger. Look online I got mine for 480. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

i wish i could find it for that much bro but the only one i can find for my size is the 157 on lib tech site still for 690. will it effect my riding that much if i get a smaller version?


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

as for the T.Rice and jibbing i saw a couple videos and it seemed to work great for it. and example is the guys form boardinsiders show it off well in there review of it


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

if i spot a T.Rice thats 153 and cheaper then buying getting it from lib tech should i act on it or get the one closest to my height.current board is 156 and is already hitting my chin only T.rice size thats close is 157. I weigh about 190 and dropping more as i continue my summer work out- diet. thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't trust boardinsiders with a hamster. They don't even know the tech of the boards they're reviewing. C2 does not have early rise, that's Burton's Flying V. I didn't bother to look through all their reviews, but here's something to pay attention to; Do they give anything a really negative review? Do they call anything a pile'o'steamy crap? Probably not, they will probably find something good to say about every single thing they test. Why? Cause they're doing this shit for free product. I watched the TRice review, yes, they slid metal and buttered. It's rocker, it's gonna butter. But with as much effort into say a Coda, Signal Omni, Doubledog, or Team Gullwing and you'll actually have fun doing it. Not to mention their butters were leans and not presses. You press with your lifted foot, not the one that stays on the ground, another reason I don't trust them. How can they test a boards playfulness if they don't know how to butter? 90% of the butter action they got was the rocker.

The Rice is built for someone that wants to ride like him. He doesn't butter unless it's pow, he rarely jibs, and he never goes slow. If that's how you wanna ride go for it.

I rarely recommend NS but I'll even say get a Proto over a T.Rice.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

the problem is finding an coda my size lol guess ill have to wait till the 2012 version comes out


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well you've got $800. I didn't get why you wouldn't anyway. Early stocks will drop in august. That's not that long to wait.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

true and its not like it will be worse then the 2011 version they can only make it better right i just like the safety of multi reviews before making a buy


----------

